# el hecho de que + modo



## webby

Hello!

This has been bothering me for a while. If you write the phrase "el hecho de que..." is the verb that follows in subjuntive or indicative? I´ve seen both. 

Hope someone can clear it up 

Moderator's note: several threads have been merged to create this one. But don't be scared! The answers given at the beginning are very good. But if you want to go further, keep on reading


----------



## belén

I think the only correct way is using the subjuntive mode.

Cheers,
Belén


----------



## Bgood

I also think that the correct way is the subjuntive mode.  

Regards


----------



## gisele73

De acuerdo con los demás.

Por ejemplo:

- El *hecho de que* *sea* tarde no significa que no vayamos a ir.

Pero si dijeras "le hecho *es* que", en ese caso tendrías que usar el indicativo, ya que estás hablando de algo real y no de algo probable o subjetivo:

- El *hecho es que* no* tengo* dinero.

Saludos


----------



## Philippa

webby said:
			
		

> Hello!
> This has been bothering me for a while. If you write the phrase "el hecho de que..." is the verb that follows in subjuntive or indicative? I´ve seen both.
> hope someone can clear it up


Hola webby y bienvenido a los foros!!
Aquí está mi lucha con esta frase y el subjuntivo (posts 6-23). Espero que te interese.
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## webby

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas! Ya me queda más claro  Y Philippa, muchas gracias por el link, antes de poner mi mensaje hice unas búsquedas para intentar encontrar algún post que me aclarara las dudas y bueno, no sé como es posible que no vi el tuyo  gracias!


----------



## juanito23

Hola, otra vez.

¿Es correcto decir que siempre se utiliza el subjuntivo en oraciones con "el hecho de que" , aunque uno esté seguro de que cierta cosa ha pasado?

Por ejemplo:  "El hecho de que Juana _haya venido _no me anima a ir también." (en un caso donde se sabe que sí ha venido).

Les agradecería mucho su ayuda.


----------



## Esther55

Se utiliza el subjuntivo. Tu frase es correcta


----------



## Outsider

No siempre, creo yo.

"El hecho de que Juana _había venido _no me animaba a ir también."


----------



## Kraken

Outsider said:


> No siempre, creo yo.
> 
> "El hecho de que Juana _había venido _no me animaba a ir también."



A mí no me parece correcta esa frase.
"El hecho de que Juana _hubiera venido _no me animaba a ir también."
Si lo quieres decir en pasado, vale, pero sigues necesitando el imperfecto de subjuntivo.

Por cierto, me gustaría que nos dijeras de dónde eres y cual es tu lengua.
Porque en tu perfil dice "Portugués". ¿Es así?


----------



## juanito23

Coma ya he dicho, siempre aprendemos.  Yo me habría imaginado que "el hecho de que" indicaría algo definitivo...algo seguro.  Por eso me cayó un poco raro que se utilizara el subjuntivo.  Pero sí leí algo indicando que se expresaba en subjuntivo.

Otra vez...muchas gracias.


----------



## Wellow

juanito23 said:


> Coma ya he dicho, siempre aprendemos. Yo me habría imaginado que "el hecho de que" indicaría algo definitivo...algo seguro. Por eso me cayó un poco raro que se utilizara el subjuntivo. Pero sí leí algo indicando que se expresaba en subjuntivo.
> 
> Otra vez...muchas gracias.


 
Hi/Hola juanito23 - interesting thread. Sorry for delay in posting - I needed to do a bit of research. Then I remembered that...

Not long ago I had made a summary about "el hecho de que" based on my main grammar book. Here is a cut and paste. I do not claim to have got my head around this yet! The views here are not mine!

The examples given are in the book. I changed them a bit so they
all use "el hecho de que" The changes are (in parentheses).

--------
Summary of section 16.10 (page 264) "A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish"
(Butt and Benjamin) Pubisher: Arnold isbn 0-340-81033-5

el hecho de que / el que / que = The fact that
(a) Subjunctive used whenever any kind of value judgement is made 
or emocional action involved
or cause /influence is involved

Example: El (hecho de) que yo escriba un diario se debe también a Virginia.

(b) Indicative used when main verb is a verb of:-
knowing / perceiving / finding out / realizing 
OR [almost always] if "el hecho de que" is preceded by a preposition

Example. (El hecho de) Que el poder tiende al abuso ..no debe escandalizar a nadie.


(c) In some cases the subjunctive and indicative seem to be interchangeable. 

Example. Le molesta el hecho de que no venga/viene a verlo/le

(a) and (b) are kind of the basic rules to follow for "us foreigners"!! I wish!

-----


So I hope that helps. There are more examples in the book. Might be fun to try Googling to see what the ratio is (subjunctive:indicative) . I might just do it to get a few more examples.

Best regards


----------



## juanito23

Thanks, Wellow, for your reply.  I appreciate the assistance.

I just bought the book


----------



## Wellow

juanito23 said:


> Thanks, Wellow, for your reply. I appreciate the assistance.
> 
> I just bought the book


 
You are welcome. 

By the way I did a quick Google and it seems that this is a real nightmare for angloparlantes! 

There are several other threads in this forum and ...

If you are a real masochist see:-

http://download.es-xchange.com/docs/ElHechoDeQue_www.es-xchange.com.pdf

Buena suerte


----------



## Wellow

Hola foreros

I just read (carefully) the paper (see link on my previous post) and it seems quite interesting. They seem to have done my analysis already!

To pick out a few points that it makes (if I understood it!).

1. The use (or not) of the subjunctive and the position of the construction (el hecho de que) in the sentence seems to be correlated. Also whether it functions as a subject or a complement. 

2. The subjunctive is used when the speaker wishes to de-emphasise the information provided in the construction. For example if the information is common knowledge. This is also connected with the tendency in Spanish to put background / less important information at the beginning of a sentence.

3. Many native speakers use the subjunctive in this construction "indiscriminately".

So, to take juanito23's example:-

"El hecho de que Juana _haya venido _no me anima a ir también." (en un caso donde se sabe que sí ha venido)."

Using the ideas in this paper (hopefully correctly) :-

(a)"el hecho de que Juana haya venido" appears at the beginning of the sentence as the subject of the main verb (animarse).
So the fact mentioned, kind of in passing (que haya venido), is not very relevant. Indeed may be shared common knowledge with the person(s) addressed by the speaker. Even though it is a fact (that she arrived).
So the subjunctive is used. 

(b) or just maybe the speaker uses the subjunctive indiscriminately. 

My final (well maybe!) comments:-

So the conventional explanations given in the textbooks may not be all there is to this. Or indeed unhelpful. 

It can be difficult to see the reason for selection (or not) of the subjunctive in an isolated phrase - we need the context.

Reading once more the examples in my Grammar textbook I can see that the ideas in the paper may indeed make sense. 

My advice? 
If the "fact" is common knowledge and you don't for some reason want to emphasize it , put "el hecho de que" at the beginning of the sentence as the subject of the verb and use the subjunctive.

Or just use the subjunctive anyway. What the heck!

Saludos a todos


----------



## Vicario

He visto en un artículo en la red que pone: 'el hecho de que DSK tenga influencia política.....'.  
Si es un hecho, ¿por qué se usa el subjuntivo en esta frase?


----------



## donbill

Vicario said:


> He visto en un artículo en la red que pone: 'el hecho de que DSK tenga influencia política.....'.
> Si es un hecho, ¿por qué se usa el subjuntivo en esta frase?



Se usa el subjuntivo cuando no se trata de información nueva. Por ejemplo, tú y yo leemos WRF y *"el hecho de que lo leamos significa que nos interesa el español".* Los dos sabemos eso y lo estamos comentando.

Supongamos un contexto en el que no compartamos cierta información. Yo la sé, pero tú, no. Te digo: *Acabo de enterarme de que vienen unos amigos mañana*,_* entre ellos, José; y*_* el hecho de que viene él nos importa a los dos.*

Yo diría que en la mayoría de los casos se usa el subjuntivo porque casi siempre se trata de información compartida.

Espera otros comentarios y correcciones. Puede ser que los nativos vayan a rechazar mis comentarios.

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Estupenda explicación, donbill.

También soy de la opinión de que esta teoría es la más aceptada (¿Funciona en el 100% de los casos? Yo tendría que pensarlo un poco más).

Que yo sepa, no hay reglas fijas acerca de ´El hecho de que ...´.  Aquí va una idea: en casos como este en los que se habla de una tercera persona (DSK), la elección modal podría depender _a veces_, _en mi opinión_, de si el hablante considera el hecho como factual (indicativo), o de si tiene dudas o no quiere comprometerse con su veracidad (subjuntivo).

Yo personalmente después de ´El hecho de que´ uso casi siempre el subjuntivo, aunque gramaticalmente puede ir seguido por ambos: indicativo y subjuntivo.

A ver lo que dicen los demás. Un saludo.


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> Estupenda explicación, donbill.
> 
> También soy de la opinión de que esta teoría es la más aceptada (¿Funciona en el 100% de los casos? Yo tendría que pensarlo un poco más).
> 
> Que yo sepa, no hay reglas fijas acerca de ´El hecho de que ...´.  Aquí va una idea: en casos como este en los que se habla de una tercera persona (DSK), la elección modal podría depender _a veces_, _en mi opinión_, de *si el hablante considera el hecho como factual (indicativo), *o de si tiene dudas o no quiere comprometerse con su veracidad (subjuntivo).
> 
> Yo personalmente después de ´El hecho de que´ uso casi siempre el subjuntivo, aunque gramaticalmente puede ir seguido por ambos: indicativo y subjuntivo.
> 
> A ver lo que dicen los demás. Un saludo.



_*"de si el hablante considera el hecho como factual (indicativo)",

*_y añadiría yo (el atrevido no-nativo ): _*si el hablante considera necesario o apropiado comunicar el hehco a su interlocutor*_. Si los dos ya están enterados del 'hecho', no hay necesidad de comunicarselo, sino de comentar (¿ponderar?) su existencia, con el subjuntivo ¿Tiene sentido eso?

Saludos


----------



## blasita

> y añadiría yo (el atrevido no-nativo ): si el hablante considera necesario o apropiado comunicar el hehco a su interlocutor. Si los dos ya están enterados del 'hecho', no hay necesidad de comunicarselo, sino de comentar (¿ponderar?) su existencia, con el subjuntivo ¿Tiene sentido eso?



Me temo que la atrevida soy yo.

De todas formas, creo que me he quedado corta con lo de ´casi siempre´, creo que podría decir que siempre preferiría el subjuntivo aquí.

Un saludo.


----------



## albertovidal

De acuerdo con *donbill *y *blasita.
*A mi entender, siempre se usa el subjuntivo.
Saludos a ambos


----------



## donbill

albertovidal said:


> De acuerdo con *donbill *y *blasita.
> *A mi entender, siempre se usa el subjuntivo.
> Saludos a ambos



Hola Alberto,

Acabo de encontrar esto en el libro predilecto de Peterdg , _El subjuntivo: valores y usos_ (Borrego et al., p.108).

"Pero no está vedada la utilización de EL HECHO DE QUE con voluntad informativa y no está vedada, por tanto, la posibilidad del indicativo:

_'Conviene destacar el hecho de que algunos países no *son* revolucionarios'."

_Dice también_: _"No es raro encontrar en los estudios dedicados a esta locución la idea de que la posición influye en el modo, de forma que 'en cabecera de frase' el subjuntivo es el adecuado. . . . La información compartida ya por los interlocutores tiende a colocarse típicamente al principio de la oración."

Un saludo cordial


----------



## albertovidal

donbill said:


> Hola Alberto,
> 
> Acabo de encontrar esto en el libro predilecto de Peterdg , _El subjuntivo: valores y usos_ (Borrego et al., p.108).
> 
> "Pero no está vedada la utilización de EL HECHO DE QUE con voluntad informativa y no está vedada, por tanto, la posibilidad del indicativo:
> 
> _'Conviene destacar el hecho de que algunos países no *son* revolucionarios'."
> 
> _Dice también_: _"No es raro encontrar en los estudios dedicados a esta locución la idea de que la posición influye en el modo, de forma que 'en cabecera de frase' el subjuntivo es el adecuado. . . . La información compartida ya por los interlocutores tiende a colocarse típicamente al principio de la oración."
> 
> Un saludo cordial



Oops!
Estaba segurísimo de que era un hecho de que siempre se usaba con el subjuntivo.
Pero, com decimos por aquí ¡a seguro se lo llevaron preso!
Muchas gracias *donbill.
*Tus aportes siempre me dejan mucho que, aún siendo el español mi idioma nativo, he ignorado durante tanto tiempo.
Saludos*
*


----------



## blasita

De acuerdo, Alberto, con Donbill no se puede ....

Saludos a ambos.


----------



## donbill

albertovidal said:


> Oops!
> Estaba segurísimo de que era un hecho de que siempre se usaba con el subjuntivo.
> Pero, com decimos por aquí ¡a seguro se lo llevaron preso!
> Muchas gracias *donbill.
> *Tus aportes siempre me dejan mucho que, aún siendo el español mi idioma nativo, he ignorado durante tanto tiempo.
> Saludos*
> *



El hecho de que se pueda usar el indicativo con _el hecho de que_ no quiere decir que sea muy común. 



blasita said:


> De acuerdo, Alberto, con Donbill no se puede ....
> 
> Saludos a ambos.



¡No exageres, blasita!

¡Un saludo muy cordial a los dos!


----------



## duvija

donbill said:


> El hecho de que se pueda usar el indicativo con _el hecho de que_ no quiere decir que sea muy común.
> 
> 
> 
> ¡No exageres, blasita!
> 
> ¡Un saludo muy cordial a los dos!


 

Vamos, donbill, no se me achique. ¡Nunca te pudimos ganar una!


----------



## donbill

duvija said:


> Vamos, donbill, no se me achique. ¡Nunca te pudimos ganar una!



¿Una? ¡Muchas!

¿Ves alguna diferencia entre _el que_ y _el hecho de que_? ¿Son iguales las  oraciones siguientes?

_El hecho de que hayas respondido al hilo nos anima a todos.
El que hayas respondido al hilo no anima a todos.

_Saludos


----------



## duvija

donbill said:


> ¿Una? ¡Muchas!
> 
> ¿Ves alguna diferencia entre _el que_ y _el hecho de que_? ¿Son iguales las oraciones siguientes?
> 
> _El hecho de que hayas respondido al hilo *nos* anima a todos._
> _El que hayas respondido al hilo *no* anima a todos. _
> 
> Saludos


 
Bueno, m'hijo, que te conteste Freud. Mirá lo que escribiste...
¡Y que los desanimados se presenten!


----------



## donbill

duvija said:


> Bueno, m'hijo, que te conteste Freud. Mirá lo que escribiste...
> ¡Y que los desanimados se presenten!



Te pido perdón, duvija. Ponle una 's' a esa palbrita, y ya. Y por favor, no metamos a Freud en esto. ¿Vas a contestarme, o no? Estoy en ascuas.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Para mí, 'el que' y 'el hecho de que', si no lo pienso mucho, son idénticas. Si lo pienso, a lo mejor encuentro alguna diferencia pero tan mínima, que no me pasaría por las neuronas en el momento de hablar. Por lo general (repito: por lo general, cuanto más largo, más pulido/alto registro/pipícucú, pero acá, francamente, me cuesta verlo)

_'Conviene destacar el hecho de que algunos países no *son* revolucionarios'."_
_'Conviene destacar el que algunos países no *son* revolucionarios'."_
Ta, la primera carga con un subjuntivo mejor que la segunda.


----------



## donbill

duvija said:


> Para mí, 'el que' y 'el hecho de que', si no lo pienso mucho, son idénticas. Si lo pienso, a lo mejor encuentro alguna diferencia pero tan mínima, que no me pasaría por las neuronas en el momento de hablar. Por lo general (repito: por lo general, cuanto más largo, más pulido/alto registro/pipícucú, pero acá, francamente, me cuesta verlo)
> 
> _'Conviene destacar el hecho de que algunos países no *son* revolucionarios'."_
> _'Conviene destacar el que algunos países no *son* revolucionarios'."_
> Ta, la primera carga con un subjuntivo mejor que la segunda.



Muy agradecido, duvija.


----------

